# Elite 8: #2 North Carolina vs. #4 Kentucky (03.27.11)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

East Region:















*Sunday, March 27th:*
7:15 ET: #2 North Carolina Tar Heels (29-7) vs. #4 Kentucky Wildcats (28-8)

* Games @ Newark, New Jersey on CBS*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Harrelson' emergence is problematic, meaning Zeller might be nullified. Going to need even more perimeter scoring to win this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*On Josh Harrelson*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Should be a close game. Judging by the last four games, I would be surprised if it wasn't a last second possession type of game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think we can take this game for a second time this year. Henson absolutely dominated Jones in the earlier matchup this season, but both teams have improved by leaps and bounds. It should be an extremely interesting game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'd be very surprised if this didn't come down to the last 2 minutes. The teams are very closely matched. I guess I give Kentucky the slight edge if I have to choose but it's really a toss up.

EDIT: Just checked, Kentucky are the favorites by 1.5 points. Seems about right.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The battle of the greatest coaching strategist in the game today...if only they could recruit.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Gotta like UK in this one. I just have to wonder if they'll be motivated to advance to the final 4 because if they do they'll have their final 4 vacated down the road someday.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I really hope UNC blows out Kentucky


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Two minutes in and I am already rooting against North Carolina. I hate both these teams, but UNC I hate more.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Kentucky means business


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes HB, UNC is playing soft so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They need to call Zeller for fouls when he flops. This dude is flopping all over the court, even with zero contact.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Barnes - Save Us!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

So if UK wins I have battle of the scumbags on the left of the bracket and battle of the mediocres on the right. And I have to cheer for UNC to break it up? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Knight is taking too many shots in transition.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone put this Harrelson dude in foul trouble.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Finally, that McDonald guy is off the court...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where is Carolina's defense?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This Harrelson guy is ticking me off (but he's playing the game the right way)


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> This Harrelson guy is ticking me off (but he's playing the game the right way)


He's a beast. Only senior on the court today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone tell Zeller to actually rebound and Henson just picked up his 3rd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Henson with 3 fouls

Panic mode


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Harrelson is this year's Brian Zoubek (both were extremely valuable) - except that Zoubek was aided by the fact that he was allowed to get away with about 12 fouls a game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How could Roy expect the biggest moron in the NCAA to be able to properly play with two fouls?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thank God for Barnes I tell you. Knight's midrange game is solid btw.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Zeller is just a really good player on the collegiate level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> Zeller is just a really good player on the collegiate level.


And to think he spent most of it on the IR list.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Zeller is just like his older brother: all height and no bulk, though I think Tyler has a little more than Luke did. Reminds me of that one guy from Nevada a few years back...I don't remember his name.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Of course Jones starts making some plays when Henson goes out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky needs to give the ball back to Knight. Zeller is beyond soft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Zeller is just like his older brother: all height and no bulk, though I think Tyler has a little more than Luke did. Reminds me of that one guy from Nevada a few years back...I don't remember his name.


Fazekas.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol at comparing Zeller to Fazekas. Fazekas could neither run nor jump, they aren't even in the same stratosphere (Though Nick was a good college player I'll give him that). As for soft, unfortunately dude just can't pick up bulk, I have never seen him shy away from contact though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Give it to the point guard and he'll make a play.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB time and he's not even in there.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Haha...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Fazekas was a 20 and 10 player, though in a mid-major conference. Zeller would be able to put up those kinds of numbers for a mid-major. Fazekas did make the NBA and was surprisingly efficient for the short time he was there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone tell me again why Calipari can't coach, is a terrible person and the worst thing ever to happen to college basketball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> Someone tell me again why Calipari can't coach, is a terrible person and the worst thing ever to happen to college basketball.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4410862


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good game, I like the Tar Heels in the second half though.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

croco said:


> Someone tell me again why Calipari can't coach, is a terrible person and the worst thing ever to happen to college basketball.


Because there are a lot of idiots out there who gain their self worth from aligning themselves with specific teams, and part of that is the belief that their program is clean while their rivals are dirty.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

UK up 10 after the 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Henson just picked up his 4th.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Henson with 4, UNC's in trouble.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Again, I don't understand why you would take Henson out of the game now. If he fouls out, so be it and you move on, but there is no reason to save him for the last minutes when it might not matter anymore at that point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

March sadness


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The Black Falcon needs to step up...he usually does.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Kentucky needs to give the ball back to Knight. Zeller is beyond soft.


He is still above Andrea Bargnani on the softness scale. Oh Andrea, how I hate you.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

And you don't even need to come up with a girly nickname for Bargnani...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Strickland doing a great job of finishing his drives today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Harrison Barnes rhythmically streaks from pillar to post like an alert dama gazelle, dissipating heat as he seeks a sumptuous alfalfa plant. - @Thebillwalton


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Strickland has been exceptional this half on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Kentucky just playing out of the damn minds...if VCU is the 2011 version of George Mason, Kentucky is the 2011 version of Florida.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If DeAndre Liggins is beating you with his J, you are in trouble. 

But this is put-away time for Kentucky, and it isn't happening thanks to some lax effort on the defensive glass...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UK was more talented last year, but they have a lot more balance this year with the shooting of Knight and the play of Harrellson. Calipari has done an excellent job with this team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Once Brandon Knight becomes more consistent, he is gonna be really good. 

Kentucky needs to start rebounding again, Carolina is still hanging around because of second opportunities.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Win or no win, if Cal can persuade Knight to come back next year. Very dangerous team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoa Barnes with the nice finish.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Soar black falcon...please soar!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

As a UNC fan we need to get McDonald and Bullock (when he gets back) to start becoming consistent outside shooters. That would aid this team so much going into next year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

At beginning of year, Barnes would have dribbled that off his leg before he crossed halfcourt. 

He's still a long ways off from the hype in terms of his ability to score off the dribble, but undeniable progress taking place.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Which reminds me, Graves was booted of the team. Man this has been a crazy year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was eating, but Dexter Strickland has been great today. His defense has been good too, don't let Knight's scoring fool you.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Barnes lethargic getting back there, and he sat for 5 mins of this 2nd half...whats going on there?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The difference between this year and a year ago is the fact that Kentucky couldn't make a shot against West Virginia. You can have good athletes, but you need someone to make a jumpshot too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another bad play by Lamb. If you're gonna foul, then foul.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barnes with big 3 to cut it to 5. 

Then a block and1. Wow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That's your number one pick right there. I pray he doesn't go though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barnes again. and1 (he missed)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Back to back and-1's, I see you Barnes, but you have to make that free throw.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> The difference between this year and a year ago is the fact that Kentucky couldn't make a shot against West Virginia. You can have good athletes, but you need someone to make a jumpshot too.


Exactly. This team has more balance.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Barnes working on his draft stock.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Still think he is a stiff HKF? lol


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

KY up 2
Jones with the ball
Iso on the wing vs Henson
Henson 4 fouls
5 seconds on the shot clock

Terrence Jones PASSES on his one shining moment

Very telling, IMO...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Knight!

Then Barnes tries to answer and misses badly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kentucky has been woeful on the boards in the second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Still think he is a stiff HKF? lol


Yes. Against NBA talent, I think he will be quite mediocre. When he gets to the next level, that will bear out. I'm not sure why that's so hard to comprehend.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Knight hitting some big shots today. He has really grown on me over the course of the year. He needs another year before he is NBA ready, but as a UNC fan here's to him leaving because UK is scary talented and balanced with Knight back.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> KY up 2
> Jones with the ball
> Iso on the wing vs Henson
> Henson 4 fouls
> ...


I haven't seen the kid take a good defender to the bucket and punch it in once this season. If it ain't easy he ain't with it, it seems...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Yes. Against NBA talent, I think he will be quite mediocre. When he gets to the next level, that will bear out. I'm not sure why that's so hard to comprehend.


Because the guy who he is compared to, Deng is most definitely not a stiff and Deng wasn't even this good a player his first year at Duke. The kid has room to improve, the sky's the limit for him, depending on how seriously he takes his game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a bad shot by Kendall Marshall. He hasn't done anything all half then he tries to be a hero.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

How's about a Timeout Roy...i mean you have 4 left. jeez.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hats off to Liggins, UK is going to be hard to beat if he shoots like this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Because the guy who he is compared to, Deng is most definitely not a stiff and Deng wasn't even this good a player his first year at Duke. The kid has room to improve, the sky's the limit for him, depending on how seriously he takes his game.


Deng helped Duke get to the Final Four. Will Barnes do that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. His foot was on the line.


Oh wait, nm better view there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats to Kentucky, this one is tough. Heck of a game though, hope Barnes and co. stay one more year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Deng helped Duke get to the Final Four. Will Barnes do that?


Not this year


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Looked like Barnes was fouled to me, but I haven't seen a replay yet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John Calipari. Can you believe this is the team he took to the Final Four? I mean Princeton had them beat.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Deng helped Duke get to the Final Four. Will Barnes do that?


So 5 points in one game, not even on the individual level but the TEAM level, is how you differentiate the two?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> So 5 points in one game, not even on the individual level but the TEAM level, is how you differentiate the two?


He doesnt like North Carolina players lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kemba Walker is going to win the National Title and solidify his place in college basketball lore.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> So 5 points in one game, not even on the individual level but the TEAM level, is how you differentiate the two?


No. I think Deng is a good player, but people thought Deng would be an all-star. Deng is more on par with Richard Jefferson than an all-star. I think that's Barnes' ceiling as well. And that's not true HB, I liked Brandan Wright and he has been a complete bust, whether it's injuries or what have you.

Barnes played well, but I don't see NBA stud when I watch him. I see decent wing with a mediocre first step and shaky ballhandling.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol of all players to like though. Wright was okay, Henson has shown more in his college career.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Barnes isn't a good enough ball-handler to overcome his lack of explosiveness with his first step. He is definitely an NBA player, but I don't see the star value by any means.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You look at the entire package and upside of Brandon Knight and I'm not sure he isn't the best prospect this year if he decides to leave early.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Over Barnes?

Terrence Jones on the other hand really needs to stay in school.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I thought the Tar Heels would have enough to come back, and win this game. At any rate I'm happy for Terrence Jones, I saw him play at Jefferson High up here in Portland. The UCONN vs UK game is going to be great.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Terrence Jones needs another year at least, but it won't kill Kentucky if he leaves. If Knight stays and Jones leaves they will be much better next year, especially if they can replace Harrellson's contributions. Gilchrist is already better than Jones anyways.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> No. I think Deng is a good player, but people thought Deng would be an all-star. Deng is more on par with Richard Jefferson than an all-star. I think that's Barnes' ceiling as well. And that's not true HB, I liked Brandan Wright and he has been a complete bust, whether it's injuries or what have you.
> 
> Barnes played well, but I don't see NBA stud when I watch him. I see decent wing with a mediocre first step and shaky ballhandling.


I dunno, Barnes has looked increasingly more explosive as the year has gone on. He definitely has some work to do, but he is getting to the point where he can blow by college defenders. With his size and bulk, that is going to be easier at the NBA level - not more difficult. 

He struggles to finish and isn't there as a ballhandler yet, and both those things will have to improve substantially if he wants to be better than Deng. 

And let's be honest about Deng, he had some good games early in the year but wasn't a leader on that team. Barnes had a better freshman season than Luol Deng...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Over Barnes?
> 
> Terrence Jones on the other hand really needs to stay in school.


There just aren't a lot of holes in his game. He can shoot, he has got very good length and size and the frame to put on more weight. He has great poise coupled with the ballhandling and by all counts seems to have a good head on his shoulders and the work ethic to keep getting better. He is a very willing defender too, but struggles with some of the fundamentals on that side. 

His court vision can be improved and he needs to cut down the turnovers and he might only be a very good athlete instead of a great one, but those are all things that can be improved. He is a lot quicker and faster than he gets credit for. I think he can definitely become an All-Star down the road.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> There just aren't a lot of holes in his game. He can shoot, he has got very good length and size and the frame to put on more weight. He has great poise coupled with the ballhandling and by all counts seems to have a good head on his shoulders and the work ethic to keep getting better. He is a very willing defender too, but struggles with some of the fundamentals on that side.
> 
> His court vision can be improved and he needs to cut down the turnovers and he might only be a very good athlete instead of a great one, but those are all things that can be improved. He is a lot quicker and faster than he gets credit for. I think he can definitely become an All-Star down the road.


Good breakdown. Knight's a good player, his stock can only go up from here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HB


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.wralsportsfan.com/unc/video/9340073/#/vid9340073

Guy just looks devastated...

I'm hoping that everyone comes back next year. This team with a year of experience under their belt plus James McAdoo and PJ Hairston and hopefully Reggie Bullock finally getting healthy would be the clear cut favorites...


----------

